# Questions :)



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

My oldest wants me to make her some rose soap for her birthday (valentine's day), and I was thinking of putting some rose petals in it? I have some fresh red roses (recent anniversary), and was wondering if anyone has done this before?

Second, can you make liquid soap for a dispenser using CP soap and if so how? I gave a bunch of jacked up soap to a friend who is using it to make laundry soap for her family (a years worth literally  and she wants to make it into liquid soap for the bathrooms? Any suggestions there.

Thanks for your time  Linda


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

The rose petals will turn brown. No, you won't be able to make the CP soap into liquid soap. The best you can do is a paste (like some people do for laundry soap).


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes the petals will turn brown, but I have made soap with them in it for a friend...She still loved the soap


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

If you soak soap shreds in water they turn to jelly, so no its never really liquid that could be pumped, more like amniotic fluid  And the dried rose buds are SO scratchy, I have a huge bag of them, think walmart sack FILLED if you want them and will pay shipping. Here is what I do for my rose soap now......


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

And it's always amazing to me how MUCH jelly they turn into!


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh, wow, I love those rose soaps with the curly thingies. That's a work of art!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I used to buy the curls and then they started getting very orange....so then I had to make my own, very pleased with this batch, they are super pink. You take your pink soap, it's prettier when the soap is swirled thick with pink but some white soap left....and using a potato peeler you go through the soap bar and make curls, you then sit and roll the curls into little tubes  YES PITA!!! You then make your soap, and since Rose scents and most florals accelerate you throw the tubes on the soap and start smashing them as fast as you can, and you pour one mold at a time, not 4 like most soaps  PITA!!! They are a favorite of brides. And no I will not try to match your bridesmaid dresses!!!!!  Vicki


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Wow! Beautiful, Vicki!


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Vicki, I love those soaps. How do you package them so the curls on top don't break? I had a dream last night that I went to a store that carried my soap and the packages were all filled with broken edges and shreds I had placed on top for "pretty". It was a NIGHTMARE!


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

They are beautiful Vicki...I was showing my kids..."mom you should just buy sissy those soaps and call it a day!" Haaaa...stinkers!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I wrap them like normal but I also only sell 35 per box with the same shipping $15, as someone gets with the normal wholesale 50 bar box because you can't put them close together. I bubblewrap or peanut between the bars, which sit on their sides in the box. One gal drives up to pick hers up.

Answering another question, the curls are actually my Summer Berry soap I normally carry (Black Raspberry Vanilla). The pink is Peacock Colors, Fiesta Pink. And yes the curls do smell on top of the rose soap, but they go together very well. Vicki


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

> And no I will not try to match your bridesmaid dresses!


 :rofl


----------

